
ReactQL: Modern stack for React+GraphQL - joaoperibeiro
http://stacktrender.com/post/st/reactql-modern-stack-for-react-graphql
======
aarohmankad
Seems like a helpful tool!

Curious to hear what other's opinions are on the learning curve of a project
like this.

To me, it seemed a lot to understand (with file structure, architecture, etc.)
over something more minimalistic like Next.js
([https://zeit.co/blog/next3](https://zeit.co/blog/next3))

